# New Chicks in the family



## copper_roe (Mar 5, 2013)

Our new Easter Eggers 
Went to our first Chicken Stock event at our local TSC...
What fun!! And a great way to meet more chicken addicts!!!

Granddaughter named these ones Marbles and Molly
Cant wait to get the pretty green eggs!!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Adorable, congrats


----------



## Britt0623 (Apr 14, 2013)

Exciting. I love how you are sharing your love for chickens with your granddaughter!


----------



## thescurryhatch (Sep 1, 2012)

What breed is the grey chick?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

What cute little Easter Eggers! Congrat's!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cute !!


----------



## copper_roe (Mar 5, 2013)

Not sure of the exact breed.. We were told Easter Eggers. I'm pretty new to the chicken world so that's all I know!!LOL


----------

